# Villas at Disney's Grand Californian



## jaga (Feb 6, 2014)

Just throwing this out here, hoping it might work.  Taking our 6 and 2 year old to Disneyland for the first time and would love to have them stay on premises, so seeing if anyone has 3/9/14 or 3/10/14 for 2 or 3 nights.  We would be so grateful!!   Please PM me if so, or if you have anything else in Anaheim area.  Thanks.


----------



## presley (Feb 6, 2014)

The costs to the owner is more than what this forum allows to be charged.  I think you should make other plans/ stay in a hotel.


----------



## jaga (Feb 6, 2014)

bump up to the top


----------



## jaga (Feb 12, 2014)

Bump to the top


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 12, 2014)

jaga - A gentle observation:  This is the problem with your request - you are requesting a very expensive and hard to find rental, on a forum that only allows rentals for $100 per night.


----------



## horseymen (Feb 12, 2014)

Sounds like he did recognize it was a long-shot.  I'd say over the 2-3 years I've been here, although I've never seen Disneyland, I've seen a few last minute drops of Old Key West or Saratoga Springs.  It's a rare thing, but you miss 100% of the pitches you don't swing at!


----------



## jaga (Feb 12, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> jaga - A gentle observation:  This is the problem with your request - you are requesting a very expensive and hard to find rental, on a forum that only allows rentals for $100 per night.



I know, I just wanted to try, thanks, though for the suggestion, I think I am going to go for another ad, requesting anywhere in so cal, haha.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 12, 2014)

horseymen said:


> Sounds like he did recognize it was a long-shot.  I'd say over the 2-3 years I've been here, although I've never seen Disneyland, I've seen a few last minute drops of Old Key West or Saratoga Springs.  It's a rare thing, but you miss 100% of the pitches you don't swing at!



The Grand Californian only has a handful of timeshare units, so it's far more difficult than getting a DVC TS in Florida.  If he really wants to take this trip, he needs to put in a much broader request.

Here are some other timeshares in the area:

Marriott's Newport Coast Villas
Worldmark Anaheim
Dolphin's Cove
Peacock Suites


----------



## jaga (Feb 12, 2014)

horseymen said:


> Sounds like he did recognize it was a long-shot.  I'd say over the 2-3 years I've been here, although I've never seen Disneyland, I've seen a few last minute drops of Old Key West or Saratoga Springs.  It's a rare thing, but you miss 100% of the pitches you don't swing at!



Thanks for the encouragement, I agree, you never know until you try, but this one might not work out


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 12, 2014)

There's really nothing wrong with those Denise mentioned. They are not 'on the property', but 3 are within a very short distance- a couple of blocks- (Marriott NCV- is a bit further afield)

When faced with a near impossibility, keep swinging, but examine the other choices too.

Jim


----------

